# Smoked Deer Ham



## buttmuncher (Apr 9, 2008)

Just thought I would give ya'll a Q view of a Deer Ham that I just pulled out of the Brinkmann Gourmet, seasoned with olive oil, course ground black pepper and a store bought herbal rub.
Smoked with Hickory chips at 225 for 3hrs, 145* internal temp.


----------



## salmonclubber (Apr 9, 2008)

buttmunch 

nice looking hunk of meat howed it taste


----------



## buttmuncher (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,Salmonclubber!
It was good, But ... next time I will use ALLEGRO Marinade My Fav. on wild game! ( I was out today)


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks tasty muncher...good job!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Good looking hunk of deer ButtMuncher.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks mighty good!


----------



## geob (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks great.  Pick up some Slap ya Mama when your at the store.  Its great and has a good kick to it.


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 25, 2008)

Darn nice deer ham.


----------



## bassman (Apr 25, 2008)

Good looking smoke!  We really like deer meat.  Got two last fall along with two cow elk.  Guess what I'll be smokin'?


----------



## coyote (Apr 25, 2008)

"Meat's, Meat...and Mans gotta Eat" - Farmer Vincent (from the movie "Motel Hell") *Now that ain't right..*

But That venison ham look great..juicy lookin also. could you taste the olive oil when it was done??


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 3, 2008)

GOEB ... slap ya mama is right on ... but I've never used it while smoking. Guess I'll give it try tomorrow!!!! 

I smoked a deer roast two weeks ago ... I blended one chopped onion, about 6 gloves of garlic, salt and pepper with 1/2 cup of oil, and marinated over night ... and it was Gooood.


----------

